# Wind at port Mansfield



## No wake (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like the wind might lay down this week.
Could be time to head Dow to PM and fish the jetties and near shore structure .......


----------



## No wake (Jun 14, 2014)

Whoops
Forgot about the big tourney this weekend
I think I will wait and not fight the crowds.........


----------

